

Codenamed “Moments”, Facebook Has Built an App for Super-Private Sharing - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/16/facebook-moments/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
shiven
Color me skeptic, but this smells just like the previous bait-and-switch to
me.

Why should we trust Zuckerberg to not pull another all-your-data-are-belong-
to-me crap like countless times he did with FB and not f--k user's privacy all
over again?

(Yes, I'm pissed and Zuck can fold his shiny new app and shove it where the
sun don't shine.)

As far as tech goes, my guess is this is based off of WhatsApp whom FB
acquired earlier this year. Time to move my private chat groups to Silent
Circle or Signal.

